
Hacking the Nervous System - abledon
http://mosaicscience.com/story/hacking-nervous-system
======
cpncrunch
It's impossible to know if this treatment actually works, without doing a
placebo-controlled trial. The article itself says that meditation has a
similar effect on the vagus nerve. Implants like this have a large placebo
effect, as seen from other placebo-controlled trials.

------
bernardlunn
Great research. My intuition is that health science breakthroughs will come
from looking at the body as a complex network management problem.

------
2sk21
I have just finished reading Ramez Naam's Apex trilogy and I wonder if this is
a step towards the future described in that book.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/29/hacking-the-
nervous...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/29/hacking-the-nervous-
syste_n_7469526.html), which points to this, which is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9637199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9637199),
but since it didn't have much discussion, we won't treat it as such.

